# USC



## thegoatfarmer (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm here at USC right now taking a film studies seminar for a month. I just wanted to tell people that are interested in film school and wondering whether all the hype is true, IT IS. The facilities, equipment, classrooms, teachers, campus, and pretty much everything else are amazing. They have a Cinema-Television library that has basically every movie ever made. Just wanted to update everyone saying that it really is incredible coming from my first hand experience. Anyways, reply with any questions you may have.


----------



## thegoatfarmer (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm here at USC right now taking a film studies seminar for a month. I just wanted to tell people that are interested in film school and wondering whether all the hype is true, IT IS. The facilities, equipment, classrooms, teachers, campus, and pretty much everything else are amazing. They have a Cinema-Television library that has basically every movie ever made. Just wanted to update everyone saying that it really is incredible coming from my first hand experience. Anyways, reply with any questions you may have.


----------



## Devilskater (Jul 1, 2004)

Does this Varsity have a Homepage. Sounds interresting !!!

cheers,
devil


----------



## NotaMono (Jul 1, 2004)

USC

HAH!!!!!

No really, USC does have an excellent film program.

Nota "Always posting about Trojans and Cocks" Mono


----------

